# How do you implement PVC pipe as a port?



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm asking because I think I'm missing something. Whenever I try using PVC pipe as a port, it always ends up looking ugly because I gotta seal up its surroundings with caulk or whatnot. Do you just cut a perfect circle and wedge it in?


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Seal it from the inside? 

-aaron


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

If you have a router you can make them look very nice. Using a Jasper Jig I cut a hole in the enclosure wall the same diameter as the inside of the port. I then take another piece of MDF and router a hole the same diameter as outside of the port. Cut that piece of MDF down to fit inside the enclosure and glue/screw it in place centered over the first hole you cut. 

Put a roundover bit on the router and round the edge of the hole on the outside of enclosure (looks better and reduces port noise). Now take the port, slide it into the piece of MDF inside the enclosure and secure it in place. You cannot see the plastic pipe at all. 

Or, in the alternative, just buy a Precision Port if you don't mind the the look of the flared end.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

or find a hole saw the size you need... but yes a router is best. i like using the flared ends and then making it fit to the pvc this way you dont technically see the pvc..its inside the box


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

ahh i see... well I only have access to a Jigsaw =[

shucks


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

just try to make the hole as round as possible.. when you trace out the hole for the pvc cut on the inside of the line.. then it may take some time but carefully sand down till the pvc just fits snug, i like to (when installing this way) drill 4 holes and countersink 4 screws in the pvc to the box this def helps it from going anywhere may not look as good but will make it nice and tight to the box.. i seal them on the inside when needed..

how about a roto tool or similar?? access to one of those??


----------



## mrogowski (Jul 7, 2006)

big john said:


> ahh i see... well I only have access to a Jigsaw =[
> 
> shucks


Do you own a drill? If so then go out and get a hole saw kit. The cheaper ones are less than $10 and should have saws up to 5" in diameter.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

mrogowski said:


> Do you own a drill? If so then go out and get a hole saw kit. The cheaper ones are less than $10 and should have saws up to 5" in diameter.


ah, of course!

ill check out home depot today


----------



## Cancerkazoo (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't have a better angle but jasper jig + router + gorilla glue = nice tight clean port.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

here is another way to get a perfect port hole with a router without gluing extra pieces of MDF together or exposing the PVC:

measure your PVC outer diameter. subtract .75 inches. Cut this diameter inyour MDF where you want the port to be. now chuck in your 3/8ths rabbet bit (most common rabbet bit available) and rabbet out a ~3/8ths inch deep rabbet on the BACK of the MDF. itll widen the hole .75 inches. insert the PVC and glue it in (if necessary!) Now chuck up your 1/2 inch roundover bit (most common roundover bit) and set the depth to round the port on the front side. the roller will contact the PVC and the roundover will perfectly trim the MDF.

while a router is necessary, whats nice about this is the initial hole doesnt have to be perfect. if it is, friction fit will SEAL the port in place. But if you screw up a little, the rabbet gets screwed up, and noone sees that because its on the backside.

meanwhile the roundover on the front is perfect every time because the roller contacts PVC.

and you dont have to laminate MDF or cut absolutely perfect holes.


----------



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

I think I know what that is!

I built it last summer out of curiosity and it sounded awesome considering what is in it. Don't tell anyone what it is if you want to blow their minds. I've kept it a secret from my friends and family for months now and they are still annoyed with guessing. I don't even use it anymore, just collects dust, but I know what it is capable of.

Rob


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Do tell robbyho.


----------



## Cancerkazoo (Jul 21, 2006)

2 hints (from another builder - me)


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

Now fellas - you just have to tell us about that one. Details, please!!!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Cool, now WTF is it , what driver, and what does it do to your ballzack when hit with some power?


----------



## Viperoni (Oct 14, 2006)

It's a bandpass with a doubly ported backside... wow you sure don't see that often!


----------



## bhg41088 (Nov 5, 2006)

chad said:


> Cool, now WTF is it , what driver, and what does it do to your ballzack when hit with some power?


Looks to be a shielded Dayton Classic 6.5. I built a MLTL for 2 of the Dayton Classic 8"s and they got fairly loud and really low at 16 ohms mono on a Clarion apx200.2.


----------



## Cancerkazoo (Jul 21, 2006)

it's a 5.25 Dayton classic, 8th order bandpass.










I had 1 guy think it was 1 12" another a nice 10" (didn't show them the box).

I think around 50-60hz @200watts it made your eyes water/blur.

I blew the speaker 1 day listening to KMFDM, I have a replacement but made no removable panel


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Cool, definately a low expense time killer 

Chad


----------

